

What I learned by interviewing 23 startups  - kenjackson
http://scobleizer.com/2011/05/09/what-i-learned-by-interviewing-23-startups-in-past-few-weeks/

======
kenjackson
Interesting quote:

"the most interesting set of companies is being built around smartphones and
here, for the first time, Apple’s iOS doesn’t have the coolest apps"

And he goes to list a few Android-only apps that he seems to think are leading
the way.

